# dream job



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Bow Design for hoyt:wink:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Test out all the new bows and equipment. You know take them hunting and to shoots and do tell the companies what I think of them:wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I dunno, I'd be happy playing bass for an independant metal band. But if I had the talent and chance, I'd want to get filthy rich by becoming Microsoft's President and CEO or something...


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

doctor, perfessional athelete, or a engineer!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Im only 16, and I have the job ive always wanted.


I work at my uncles Pro Shop.
Speciailizing in the Archery Dept. 

So pretty much, all day, I cut arrows, tune bows, fletch arrows, etc.
I love it.
A dream come true!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

game shout, or a military officer :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

rabbitslayer123 said:


> what is your dream job?....my self, i would love to work at hoyt(mainly design side)..cus i am really artistic....but i have heard that you need a math degree....it will still be a dream


your not alone I HATE MATH TOO:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: and suck at it


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

my dream job!! is to be a pro hunter.:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

buckshot95 said:


> my dream job!! is to be a pro hunter.:wink:


you mean like will primos right? that would be a another on of my dream jobs:wink:


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont consider them "PRO" hunters, but i would love to get to hunt all year like they do i think it would be awesome!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ty Noe said:


> I dont consider them "PRO" hunters, but i would love to get to hunt all year like they do i think it would be awesome!


Neither do I, but you could theoretically live off hunting.

For me, caveman sounds good. And yes it is a job... just not a really legal one:zip::wink:.

If not, I could write, open a workshop (archery/primitive tech of course), sell said materials, or what not.

Preferably caveman though!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

wwe wrestler


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Something in the ministry...maybe a missionary, youth pastor, or something like that...or teacher...I like working with people.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Something in the ministry...maybe a missionary, youth pastor, or something like that...or teacher...I like working with people.


that a really good ambition, hope God leads you to the right place:wink:


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

my dream job would be to be an Army Airborne Ranger but medical problems wont let me so id ive to say a linesman they get great money.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Park Warden or working at the local archery pro shop...both would be awesome...but most likely Park Warden once I figure out what courses I need to take.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

*my dream job*

I would like to be a personal trainer, coach or something in that area. Because I love helping people and i love being around people and being around little kids.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

rednek4life said:


> my dream job would be to be an Army Airborne Ranger but medical problems wont let me so id ive to say a linesman they get great money.


you mean the infantry? thats suck that you can't go airborne that you be a fun exciting job:wink:


----------



## rabbitslayer123 (Nov 27, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Im only 16, and I have the job ive always wanted.
> 
> 
> I work at my uncles Pro Shop.
> ...


i SOOOOOOOO ENVY THAT...DREAM JOB!:wink::cocktail:


----------



## rabbitslayer123 (Nov 27, 2007)

*military*

:wink:and 4 u guys talking military(army esspesialy)...i would go armoured core all the way, or the golden jumpers, sas(aussie swat) or marksman:darkbeer:


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

Pro Hunter would be nice. But I would be happy just having a high paying flex hours job. So I can work when i want and hunt when i want.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ahh yes.. Dream Job...

Well.. i have a few.

1) I would love to get on a prostaff and be sponsored out the butt to test all new products and get back on the proformance. Getting paid to do somethin i love would be amazing.

2) Be a member of SWAT. Talked to a guy who was on it and he said all they did was train, shoot, train, clean, train and shoot. His exact words. When he wasnt on duty, he was shooting to up his skills, cleaning his guns and training (tactics of entering rooms etc.) Getting paid to shoot and occasional danger.. heck yes please

3) Maybe MAYBE military. I wouldnt mind bein an Army Ranger. Carryin around a 5.56mm every day would be amazing. Had many recruiters pull me in the "recruiting office" many many times this school year. I guess shooting at shootin competitions for my rifles can have an effect on the Army huh?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

rabbitslayer123 said:


> :wink:and 4 u guys talking military(army esspesialy)...i would go armoured core all the way, or the golden jumpers, sas(aussie swat) or marksman:darkbeer:


me? i am the more of the airborne, ranger, Special Forces, or marine scout/sniper. i'll go swat if all that fall throw the floor:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ahh yes.. Dream Job...
> 
> Well.. i have a few.
> 
> ...


 you shoot competitions? are you shoot the high power, or small bored, or air gun?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> you shoot competitions? are you shoot the high power, or small bored, or air gun?


Shoot a Remington Model 770 at .270 in a few local competitions but have been high ranked here. Had a 3 inch group of 5 shots at 250 yds. The recruiters liked that and many other shots i have made. I love that gun.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i dunno what i want to be yet

i think bassfisherman/hunter would be nice

maybe maybe military, maybe but i would want to be in the airforce.

swat would be a fun job

I really dont know yet still have lots of time to decide


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

Im fairly certain I'll enroll in college next year in engineering, most likely Petroleum but maybe electrical to, Im not sure yet.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Shoot a Remington Model 770 at .270 in a few local competitions but have been high ranked here. Had a 3 inch group of 5 shots at 250 yds. The recruiters liked that and many other shots i have made. I love that gun.


is the gun with a scope? i shoot AR-15's iron sight and 2,3, and 600 years. at 2 and 3 i can get about a 10 inch group rapid fire( 10 shots one mag change 60 sec) slow fire i can get a 10/x ever time which is about a 4 inch group. and a 6oo years don't ask it is horrid. then there is a 1000 yard range for scoped guns. what yu think about that?:wink: 
but yu i was in the market for a .270 and rem. 770 model is a great gun, wish i could afford on and was right handed :wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Aloha*

Hi Guys and Gals,

I'm sorry to burst all your bubbles by changing the subject off "army talking" :embara:But I'd LOVE,LOVE,LOVE to be a travelling photographer and sell my artwork:wink:

Or I would be a carpenter if possible but then being a PSE dealer sounds good too:tongue:

Tanzawprint:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> is the gun with a scope? i shoot AR-15's iron sight and 2,3, and 600 years. at 2 and 3 i can get about a 10 inch group rapid fire( 10 shots one mag change 60 sec) slow fire i can get a 10/x ever time which is about a 4 inch group. and a 6oo years don't ask it is horrid. then there is a 1000 yard range for scoped guns. what yu think about that?:wink:
> but yu i was in the market for a .270 and rem. 770 model is a great gun, wish i could afford on and was right handed :wink:


Yup got a good old leopold (sp?) on it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Tan-Tan said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> 
> I'm sorry to burst all your bubbles by changing the subject off "army talking" :embara:But I'd LOVE,LOVE,LOVE to be a travelling photographer and sell my artwork:wink:
> 
> ...


Ahhh, a fellow artist!


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

my plan is to train and go to the olympics then train to b a sniper cuz u know that they make triple digets.... and ounce i save enough money ill own my and operate my own archery shop and live happly ever after (if all go's well...)


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Runner and outdoor writer, or a beach bum.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

WOWcham said:


> Runner and outdoor writer, or a beach bum.


Sounds pretty exciting!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Now that'd be something I can live with...:shade:


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

I would love 2 be paid 2 shoot...love 2 eventually b on the Great British archery team or the Irish archery team and go 2 the olympics!!

open my own archery shop (there is only 1 archery shop in Northern Ireland...lol)

although a realistic goal at the moment is 2 go 2 college and study phsycology...and while doing that...train to become and archery coach :wink:

hehe can u c it me representing Ireland in the Olympics and the Worlds 

Im partially there...hehe...im on the Northern Ireland Junior Archery Team :wink:

Shoot Well!!! :nixon:


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

I got a bow instead of a car on my 16th birthday because i can run where evrer i want. work school movies dicks.......
and some of the greatest minds were beach bums


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

WOWcham said:


> I got a bow instead of a car on my 16th birthday because i can run where evrer i want. work school movies dicks.......
> and some of the greatest minds were beach bums


And once you become enamored with making your own euipment to the point where you have a year's supply of venison in the freezer for pocket change, you will be able to live on a beech bum's salary!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

i have a great job right now! im 14 and i work at my friends store teaching classes and shooting all day. i love it.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

being in the SWAT, be a cop, or be an outfitter.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I want to be a pro shooter for hoyt or design hoyt bows


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytboy101 said:


> I want to be a pro shooter for hoyt or design hoyt bows


For all of you who want to be designers- design a modern compound that can shoot heavy arrow well. Something like a "figerglass Penobscot".


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

or like hoyt said but i would want to be a pro shooter for alpine or bowtech.


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

own my own autobody:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

be a park ranger, or marine scout sniper


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> be a park ranger, or marine scout sniper


heck ah!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up go marine scout 100% cole


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

be fun wouldnt it.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> be fun wouldnt it.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO yes it would be


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

the 50 cal would be the best.:tongue:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> the 50 cal would be the best.:tongue:


take out the chopper!!!!!!!! those guns are the heaviest gun on earth. about 45 pounds! the bullet is about 1 1/2 inches wide they are sweet. i can buy one for about 4000 dollars without the scope!!! another 1000 for the scope and $4 per shoot. that a lot of money:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

lat me get one with a scope. and about twenty bullets. im going squirrel hunting.:wink: what the heck get one for youself army boy tellem to put it on my tab.


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> And once you become enamored with making your own euipment to the point where you have a year's supply of venison in the freezer for pocket change, you will be able to live on a beech bum's salary!


Where would i put the frezzer?


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

I would like to be wealthy enough to these things:

1. have a home right on Lake Michigan
2. travel annually to Alaska for several months salmon fishing and photography
3. run a photographic art studio displaying and selling my own photography
4. have a fully equipped archery test lab and indoor range
5. do some writting on for archery magazines and photography for archery
6. travel to all the indoor archery shoots around the country
7. consult with a couple of archery companies on new product develop and doing 
field testing and evaluation.
8. teach at a local university things like statistical methods in manufacturing
9. get my pilots license and own my own planes
10. do field testing for Porshe, Lamborgini, Hasselblad, Browning, Zeiss, Cabelas, Orvis, Lancaster Archery, Martin, Merlin, Monster Bows, Trophy Ridge, Copper John, Rock Solid Strings, Bowjax, Columbia, Columbia River Knife & Tool, Luminox Watches, Bose, Dell, Vortex Optics, Ranger Boats, Boston Whaler, and Rolex... and do all the photography for these companies...

this is just what pops into my mind with little time to think about it.

thenson (all sponsors just PM me for details)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

WOWcham said:


> Where would i put the frezzer?


Despite popular belief, you can just air dry meat into jerky.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

pro shop worker or owner and hope to become pro archer one 1 day


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

armyboy said:


> take out the chopper!!!!!!!! those guns are the heaviest gun on earth. about 45 pounds! the bullet is about 1 1/2 inches wide they are sweet. i can buy one for about 4000 dollars without the scope!!! another 1000 for the scope and $4 per shoot. that a lot of money:wink:


It is a lot...I think also there are a lot of legality issues with the .50 BMG. I'm just getting my CCW and a USPC in .45 auto when I become an adult. At about $0.30 a round, that'll keep me happy while I'm in college.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> It is a lot...I think also there are a lot of legality issues with the .50 BMG. I'm just getting my CCW and a USPC in .45 auto when I become an adult. At about $0.30 a round, that'll keep me happy while I'm in college.


 i can get a .45 springfield ( nice pistol) for about 400 dollars :wink::wink::wink:
i can get that now ( not legal) but i got conictions :wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for telling the world that. I'm gonna be a good kid and buy my guns when I'm old enough...at 16 I'm sure the wait'll be well worth it.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Thanks for telling the world that. I'm gonna be a good kid and buy my guns when I'm old enough...at 16 I'm sure the wait'll be well worth it.


Yea no doubt. I my family has 2, 9mm as self-defense weapons. Never had to use them yet but when i get older ill be takin over the one i helped to buy! Its my baby haha


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Michael Waddells caddy :wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i second that motion. coolest guy in the world.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Thanks for telling the world that. I'm gonna be a good kid and buy my guns when I'm old enough...at 16 I'm sure the wait'll be well worth it.


hey if you say to own a gun then it's illegal. i don't see why i can't have my dad buy me a .45 with my money:wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

armyboy said:


> hey if you say to own a gun then it's illegal. i don't see why i can't have my dad buy me a .45 with my money:wink:


Because technically, your dad would own the gun if he bought it. Even if it's your money.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Because technically, your dad would own the gun if he bought it. Even if it's your money.


hep thats what i was talking about, thats the only way to get a gun if your a youth, unless you got if off cregslist or something


----------

